# I purchased a bunch of LGB and trying to get a value on it



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone I was browsing on Craigslist here in Detroit and found a listing for an LGB stuff. I went to purchase and got more than I thought I was getting for $300. It came with 150 year anniversary set plus the add on car to this set all in boxes. It came with 4 large LGB house 2 water towers 6 powered switches a Box of 3 foot long straight track. plus a whole bunch of curves..

The gentlemen I bought it from brought it all from German from the LGB factory store they even still had the big bag they gave him when he bought it . Everything is marked made in West German in German. Also I forgot to add he also gave me 9 different circus cars and all accessories that go with the train plus music playing car.

It also had a cable car system.

My question is how valuable is the stuff I bought I know it is worth more than I paid I am sure of that but is the stuff marked made in West Germany more Valuable because of age and it is not normal export item since there is no English on any of it or on the directions or is that Normal for LGB from the 1980's

I am grateful for any info any one can give


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like a smokin deal! check out ebay for asking prices...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

You might go to Garden RailwayS and see if they have available one of their issues from the time frame in which the LGB stuff was made and get a pretty good idea of what it cost back then. SDounds like you got a bargain,
LGB trains have not appreciated in value like one would think. Thye were always over priced to begin with. I have one of their circus trains that I had to pay more than 100.00 per each car so you got a grea tdeal. Enjoy.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw someone asking--but not getting--$99 for the 2-axle anniversary cars on ebay a few weeks ago. A more discerning LGB collector can probably give more detail, but all the old LGB stuff I've ever owned has been marked "Made in West Germany" with German labels on the boxes. Some was bought here, some in Europe. 

Regardless of what the stuff is really worth, you can sell it at bargain prices and still make a tidy profit if you wanted to. Heck, the track alone is worth $300! 

I gotta check Craigslist more often.  

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

On Evilbay, a typical starter set usually begins around $200, the 150 year set alone would be about $300+ starting price. Switches avearge between $25-50 on up, Piko building begin at $50 apiece, Pola even higher, track begins at $40 a box and goes on up. Sounds like you got a very good deal for only $300 and a great start for a garden RR.


----------



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay thanks for the Help guys; I had been looking on Ebay but had not found much about it I also have been looking for info online also. I will have to try garden trains to see if I can get some info. But everyone needs to keep there eye out for train stuff. In the last couple of month I have bought almost enough G gauge items to build 8 complete trains worth of Items. The only thing I have been having a hard time getting is rail . But I am going to start ordering it soon.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

worth? - depends where. 

i don't know about the worth in the US. 
on german ebay you wouyld pay/get $US 300 for those circus cars alone. 
2 to 3 hundred $$ for the set, 
about 3 $ per foot of track (R1 curves 2$) 
working powered switches about 40 $ each, 
the buildings together 100 to 150 $$. 
i don't remember the prices for the cable cars (but the motorised ones are more expensive) 

so in germany your "steal" would be valued over 1000 $. 
the oldest stuff was with german on it only. 
in the 80ies there should have been german and french on the boxes. 

btw, LGB packages in good state have their own "worth" in germany.


----------



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Kormsen . There is both french and german on the boxs when I looked at them again. They are the motorized cable car set. All packages are in good condition. So thanks again to everyone I have a great little collection. My wife and I have decided to put them up in a ceiling layout on our sun porch for these to protect them since it has high ceiling and is climate controlled all year round to protect the stuff.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well heres my thoughts






it doesnt sound like anything you have isnt something that wasnt exported-



and i presume the boxes are marked in german as opposed to the molded undersides of the rolling stock 


without specifics and photos theres no way to tell if they are some sort of collectable-

aside from condition or 'favorable ' selling 

250 for the set- 
about 50 for each car more or less- 

dont know how sought after the circus cars are- 

about 35 or so each switch 
about 100 for the 3 ft straight (box) 
about 100 for the cable 
buildings about 50 each - 

 i conservatively estimated 1100-1200 presuming everything is in great but moderately used condition 

sounds like you got yourself a great start to a great garden rr


----------

